# I'm Out of the Hospital



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- the surgery is behind me and so, hopefully is the cancer. The doctors gave me really good news about the tumors. The 2 new ones were very small and were primarily on the surface - not even 1/3 into the muscle yet. :chili::chili: The one that I had already been treated for was miniscual and it would have been gone within another month, they're sure. They decided to do one treatment of targeted radiation just to be safe but did not feel that the chemo was necessary. :aktion033::aktion033: At this point, they feel that I won't need any additional treatments and that I will be completely cancer free. Only time will tell, but this is very good news, imho. :chili::chili::chili:

I'm at Ellen's house and I have no idea what I would have done without her and her wonderful family. They're my family too, she always reminds me, and I do feel that they are. Ellen and I have been through so much together over the last almost 40 years. We've laughed, we've cried, we've had fun, we've watched her children grow up, we've watched my fluffs and we've always been there for each other through thick and thin.:wub::wub:

Now, I haven't had the energy to get completely caught up here on SM, but I have seen a few things that I wanted to address:


Congratulations on Terra's puppies. They look wonderful and I can't wait for more pictures. Glad that she and the babies are doing well.
Donna -- I'm praying that your CT scan is good and will anxiously await the results on Monday. Hang in there. I'm sending prayers your way.
How is Hunter? I saw that he was in lots of pain and pray that he's better.
How's B&B's leg? I've been praying for her too.
And I'm also praying for sweet little Ollie.
Sending prayers for Debbie's stepdaugd and to Kat for her Dad too.
And now to sweet little Lucy-Lu. I'm so glad that she's home and is doing good. She's been on my mind so much. I had a dream that she and I were having our surgeries at the very same time and that the very same doctor was operating on us. We both had on fuzzy pink jumpsuits. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And then Lucy-Lu licked my nose and told me that we would both be alright. Isn't that strange? But somehow it gave me peace and I knew that she was right -- we were both going to come out of the surgery and be fine. Sometimes when I drift in and out of sleep, I still can see sweet little Lucy.

I'm still on pain meds. This has hurt a lot more than I thought it would. :angry::angry: And I've been very nauseaus. But I have the very best medicine I could possibly have -- my fluffs. Right now I'm curled up on the sofa with Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Ellen's Lhasa (my Lhasa as I bred him and placed him with her) Dice. All of them are really being good nurses. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I have the throw that Sher sent me wrapped around me. I love that throw so much that I brought it with me to CA to recuperate with. 

And I know that I couldn't have done this without all of my dear SM friends. Your prayers and support have meant the world to me, and I love you all so much I just don't know what to say.:wub::grouphug::grouphug:

As I feel better, I'll try to get caught up on posts and pms. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynn:

God bless. Hold on tight as it will get better.

Rest and drink lots!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - thank God for the great surgery report and that you're home from the hospital. We couldn't be happier. arty: Your friend Ellen and her daughter were awesome keeping us posted on you. We don't know to thank them enough. So glad you've got your three prescriptions (Lacie, Tilly and Secret) right near you so you can take a dose of love whenever you want. Hope the nausea goes away...it's such a lousy feeling. Assuming you've got Compazine. Take your time getting back to SM....you need your rest but know how loved you are and how thrilled we are to hear that you're cancer free. Now missy,just stay that way.:smootch: And only you could be worried about all of us when you came out of surgery. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news Lynn I'm so happy for you. Yes I think Ellen definitely qualifies as family and what could give you more comfort that the fluffs? So glad you have them there with you. Take care and let them pamper you...get lots of rest. LOL luckily a vet didn't operate on you, you'd be wearing a cone.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn, that's great news! :chili::chili::chili:

Now, you worry about your own recovery and don't worry about the SM Malts!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to see you Lynn :tender: I am happy you are getting lots of care and attention. Great news from the Doctors too  I hope you feel better soon. Don't try to do too much. Rest yourself  and take care.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili: GREAT NEWS :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, I'm so glad it's all behind you and that you are on the road to recovery and being cancer-free. And it brings tears to my eyes to know you are enjoying the throw. Thank you for letting me know. :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

IM lad the news is good


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's wonderful news Lynn. Rest and recover, and put this behind you!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Yeah:chili::chili::chili:,now rest or else we'll spank you! We'll be praying for that speedy recovery!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn, it's soooooo good to hear from you and ESPECIALLY good to hear the good news the Dr. gave you!!! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:

Now you PLEEEASSE! rest and follow Drs. orders 100% ...Promise?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Continuing to pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*PRAISE THE LORD*
*you have been on my mind all day, I am so happy your doing well Lynn, make sure you get lots of sleep. I am so grateful to God that you will be cancer free. I just know it, I love you*

*Awntie this is B&B my leg is still sore but I am ok, going to see my doctor next week. Thanks for thinking of me awntie:smootch::heart: Lynn*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(((((Lynn)))))

Thank G-d you're doing better.

Rest, take your medicine on time (don't play catch-up), allow people to help you.

Lynn, would you please lets us know a couple days in advance of you returning to your own home -

Thank you for your thoughts and love for Lucy - that is so kind of you.

Forget about everyone except yourself and your babies - heal, we need you.

Hugs,

Barron, Lucy and Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am just now seeing this and I am extremely happy for your good news!!! I know all the prayers helped you......Get that one radiation treatment and get on with living!! Thank your friend and her family for informing us of your operation. I know it is so comforting to have your babies around you and keep Sher's blanket wrapped around you to keep you warm.......Again, it is such wonderful news!! Rest so that you can kick up your heels in a few weeks!!!!:chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that you are out of the hospital and cancer free. That is such a relief to know. We've been so worried about you. Now, take care of yourself and let those around you take care of you for a bit. Try not to overdo. You know how much pleasure you get from doing for others. It's time to allow someone else that same pleasure. We'll be praying for a speedy recovery. Hugs


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

wonderful news!! God is good!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, this is wonderful news! :chili: Sound like you're being taken very good of and you'll be up and running soon. You get lots of rest and don't worry about anything but getting better. I'm glad the pups are helping you rest. I rest best when I have my three laying on the couch with me, mostly because I can't move. :blink:
Take care of yourself. We really miss you.:wub:
hugs


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was thinking about you this afternoon and wondering if you were out of the hospital. Ellen is a friend to treasure. But you know that already. So happy for you also that the Dr's think the cancer is gone.:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, i'm so glad to hear that your out of the hospital and your cancer free!!! Now rest and don't do too much.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Take your time, dear Lynn. You have the best medicine in the world!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Lynn, I am SO happy you are home and cuddled with your fluffs. I wish you weren't hurting more than you thought you would, but I'm sure you will be feeling better really soon. Don't over do it, though! Get well, girl!

Hugs from me and Bogie sends puppy kisses.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh thank you so much for this update!! I have been thinking of you so often. wishing you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I didn't know you were in the hospital for surgery this week. I am so sorry. :blush: I know I do not know you for very long, but wanted to say I think you are such a sweet person and I'm grateful to know you! :wub: Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest....you are going to need it because there is a lot of celebrating to do! I'm so happy with your terrific report from the doctor. I'm still looking forward to meeting you after the holidays. If there is anything you need while you are here in Phoenix, just let me know!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Your operation is over. Now...*​ 
*Get Well Soon!*








​ 






 

*and stay well! *​


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praise God! Lynn, this is such good news. All 3 of us are doing the happy dance over this news! Rest up and get well!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord, Lynn. I'm so glad you are home. Your future is bright!:wub: I am praying for your recovery. Rest and get well...:wub::wub:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Lynn...Wishing you the warmest good wishes!

Your post made me cry! Thank God for your good news. And your wonderful Ellen.

Hang on to those precious fluffs! They are a God send!

T&P's to you always.....and always!!

Luv,
Karen


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the news I've been waiting for! Thank goodness it's GOOD!!! :chili:

Now get your rest. It sounds like you have a house full of nurses, so I know you're in good hands/paws. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning Lynn. Happy Sunday. That's it...all I'm going to say. Now go rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so glad the worst is behind you and now you can focus on getting well. I hope the pain and nausea subside soon. Take care and I will be thinking and praying for your recovery, Lynn. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pat, I love your new siggy!!!




The A Team said:


> This is the news I've been waiting for! Thank goodness it's GOOD!!! :chili:
> 
> Now get your rest. It sounds like you have a house full of nurses, so I know you're in good hands/paws. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn, that is great news, and you are one wonderful, caring lady and we love you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, 

What wondreful news.:aktion033: I will be praying for a speedy recovery. You are very blessed to have such a great friendship with Ellen. Please take care and get your proper rest.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a great report! Lynn I'm so thrilled to hear this update. Thank you for taking the time to let us know how you are doing. I'll continue to pray for your quick and complete recovery.

So....do you, Lacie, Tilly and Secret all have matching jammies?  I'm thinking a few days in bed with some wonderfully loving fluffs is the best medicine in the whole world. Be a good patient and follow Dr's orders and get plenty of rest.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Wonderful news, Lynn.
Prayers for your continued recovery.
You are a woman of strength.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynn, I'm so happy to hear that you are out of the hospital and on the mend. And thrilled to hear the great prognosis. Many prayers and warm thoughts are being sent your way for a speedy recuperation.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great news Lynn!! :drinkup:
hugs to you and your little nurses!!:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Great news!!!! Now get Lots of rest and puppy cuddles xoxoxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Lynn, I'm so glad it's all behind you and that you are on the road to recovery and being cancer-free. And it brings tears to my eyes to know you are enjoying the throw. Thank you for letting me know. :grouphug:


Sher, that was very sweet and thoughtful of you...:Flowers 2:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> :chili::chili::chili:Yeah:chili::chili::chili:,now rest or else we'll spank you! We'll be praying for that speedy recovery!



:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a wonderful update Lynn. Ellen and her family sound like the most amazing people and I'm so happy you are there with them along w/your girls. Friends, family and fluffs are what get us through times like these. Take your time getting better and know that the prayers are still rolling in for you! Much love always!!!!

PS....you and Lucy both had on pink jumpsuits in your dream? OMG now that is the cutest!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope your resting today and feeling better Lynn, I think you and Lucy need matching pink jumpsuits


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great news Lynn, now just concentrate on getting better. You have great caregivers,take advantage of them!!:innocent:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:Sunny Smile:Oh Lynn! That is such a relief that this surgery was a success!
We all need you here! And need you to be okay and recover!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn,
I am so happy to hear you are home and well on your way to recovery:thumbsup:.Your drean of you and Lucylu is sooooo sweet and TELLING!!! Take care and feel well soon:wub:.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lynn, this is all wonderful news! I'm so glad that your surgery was a success and I will continue to pray for your continued recovery into good health. That is so sweet that you think of your SM family even though you're going through so much yourself.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn! Its so good to hear from you! I am so happy to hear that you had your surgery and heard some AWESOME news from the doctors! I know you have been battling cancer for a long time, and I am sure you are ready to be well and get on with your life!!  

I just wanted to let you know that it really touched my heart to hear you asking about my Terra and the puppies...you are a precious precious woman and I do pray I have the honor of seeing you someday soon! (I am trying to figure out if I can go to Specialty!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay Lynn. I don't know if I should post this.:innocent: Are you allowed to laugh after surgery? If you aren't then DON'T LOOK AT THIS until you're allowed to. This look familiar???:smrofl: I just couldn't help it.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Amazon.com: Big Baby - Pink Jumpsuit - Flannel Costume: Clothing


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for all the kind words.:grouphug:

Sue -- I think that is the very jumpsuit that I had on. I know that Lucy-Lu looked much cuter in hers.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I've been resting and sleeping a lot today and feel much better this evening. The nauseau and the pain seem to be a lot less. :aktion033:

In truth, I have this old, ratty pink chenille bathrobe. It's my comfort robe, and I get it out whenever I'm really sick. So, of course, I took it to CA with me knowing that I would NEED it after the surgery. Ellen swears that I've had this robe since we were in college, and that I've drug it around the world with me ever since then. I know I didn't have this one in college because I can't get into anything from my college days, but, she is correct that it's probably the identical robe. I know I've had it for years and wearing it is like having my own "blankie". :HistericalSmiley::smrofl:

The girls are being really good. Lacie knows Ellen's house really well as she's been coming here since she was a small puppy. And she's having a blast with her old buddy, Dice. Secret is wonderful and just being her normal, well behaved self. But Tilly won't get an inch from me and MUST be touching me at all times. When I got home yesterday morning, she just wanted to jump all over me and we had to give her a "time out" until she could calm down, but now she just wants to snuggle and cuddle with me.:wub:

Ellen was able to sneak Lacie into the hospital so that I could see her. Secret could probably have come too, but Tilly would have been a basket case. She would have been sooooooooooooo excited, and when she gets that excited, she "talks" to me in a very loud voice (not her indoor voice). So Ellen thought that Lacie would be the best to bring because she knows Lacie best and knows that Lacie will behave in a "to go" bag.

I'm still on liquids, but will begin eating soft foods tomorrow night. I think I get to start with a soft boiled egg and see how that settles. Yummy -- NOT!!! Just I'm not hungry either and the egg just sounds yucky -- like something I really don't want. Maybe tomorrow.

It was rainy here today, so tomorrow it should be sunny and I'll go outside to have some tea and look at the ocean (which you can see from Ellen's patio). She has a gorgeous house. :thumbsup:

So for right now I'm just going to keep reading threads and post off and on when I'm feeling OK.

Hugs to you all.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad you are taking it easy and enjoying your visit with Ellen.

Pain pills can really kill your appetite so hopefully as you can wean off those your appetite will return.

How long are you staying in California?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I plan on returning to New Mexico on Sunday unless something happens. Theresa (Ellen's daughter) is taking some time off and will help me get the girls home, make sure I'm settled in and doing OK before she goes back to CA. 

Theresa also said that she would give the girls a bath on Saturday. I know she'll so a good job because I'm the one that taught her how to groom. LOL She used to help me with the show dogs when she was younger. 

My goal is to be completely off of the pain meds by Thanksgiving night.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lynn..I'm so glad to hear that the surgery is behind you and that you're surrounded by people who love you! I'm thinking of you and praying for you. 

A few more days of a liquid diet, and you may just get into your old college clothes..and not just the pink robe!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Should have been a PM - sorry


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You sound wonderful Lynn..and sounds like you are in very good hands. Enjoy that ocean view, how nice to do your healing by the ocean! I'm so glad you are feeling better.:Happy_Dance:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn, so good to hear from you! I am so glad you are feeling a bit better. I hope you find something to eat tomorrow that you will like! I am so glad the girls are behaving themselves....it must be so nice having them all there to comfort you!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Lynn, Glad your on the mend we missed you around here. Take care Lynda


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - just enjoy that soft boiled egg!! I'm praying for an uneventful week for you so you can head home as planned! Hugs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you're progressing....but I think I'll still worry until you're home safe and sound. I just hope your body keeps up with your travel plans...

Keep us updated. Oh NO!!! I am leaving for vacation on Sunday!!! I won't know how you made out for at least another week!!!! Holy cow!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Pat, I love your new siggy!!!


 
Thank you! That's so sweet of you :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear from you Lynn, take care. Your friend's house sounds like pure comfort...and how nice for your friend's daughter to come back and get you setttled in and it really makes my day to know you recovering so well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so very happy to read this, dear Lynn  please take tones of care of yourself for a super speedy recovery!
(hugs)
Kat


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am so glad things are going well for you, God Bless you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - sounds like a plan. But just make sure you're up to it and not rushing yourself. Hope you can enjoy a little bit of Thanksgiving treats. Or do you have to drink your turkey?:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hope your enjoying the sunshine Lynn and getting lots of rest, do you have help when you get back home? Praying for you


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: Lynn So good to hear that you have heard good news and that your fluffs and friends have loved on you so much. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just saw this today :blush:! What great news! I hope your recovery is progressing well and you feel better every day! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing great and have a great support system. Its wonderful you will have help getting home. Hopefully you have someone to check on you at your home. You have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's wonderful news, Lynn!!! We're sending you lots of hugs wishing you smooth sailing from this point on!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I just now read this and i couldnt be more thrilled ! These are the posts that make me happy , and these are the things i will be Thankful for on Thanksgiving day ! rest up lynn and get better ,, we all love u.


----------

